# Value or Worth?



## LandTrain (Jan 16, 2007)

I currently own a MOD. 92 FS-CAL. 9mm Parabellum

It is stainless. 

Black grips. 

BER035189

I have the original box it came in, and I am the original owner. 

I would like to know the value of this weapon. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

28th Blue Book.....98%=$525..........95%=$415. Hope that helps.


----------

